# Young Frankenstein Book how-to



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Young Frankenstein Book:

This is not a hard project. It is however time consuming.

Book Box
brown latex paint
gold paint
elmers white glue
black permanent marker

First you'll need a book or something that resembles a book. I had a "book box" in my prop cabinet so I used it. The face of my book box had stitching so I used the back of the box as the face of my book. If you want a book box, they can be found at Hobby Lobby.










I wasn't able to find premade gold alphabet stickers in the font that matched the original book so I made some.
I took a screen capture of the movie, resized it and printed it out. Now I have the exact font and the double headed eagle design too.










Next you'll need some gold paint. I tried a gold sharpie marker but I found it to be too dark. There are a few different shades of gold latex paint. I tried a few of those but it made the paper wavy due to the liquid content. In the end, an oil based gold fabric paint worked the best on the paper. It didn't deform the paper and the gold was opaque.










Using a super fine tip brush I painted the lettering and the double headed eagle. After all of the painting was done, the eagle and each letter was cut out carefully with an exacto knife. Don't drink a lot of caffine before doing this!

The book box I had was dark blue so I painted it with some nutmeg colored latex craft paint.

Time to start gluing! Smear a layer of elmers glue where the eagle will be placed. Gently place the eagle on top of the glue and smooth out the paper from the middle to the edges to get out any extra glue or bubbles. After the eagle has dried you can outline it with the black permanent marker.










Do the same gluing steps for the lettering and outline with the permanent marker.

The last step is to add a layer of elmers glue to the book face and spine to seal the paper and it also leaves a shiny skin that looks more like leather.










Have fun!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Great how to haunti!!


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

good job. I love that movie. It has cool prop ideas like that hidden all over the place.

and remember, it's pronounced frank-en-stien


----------

